# Checklist for moving



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

I am moving to Spain in just over a month and wanted to make sure I know what I'm doing before I go.

I want to go for a 'trial period' of 2.5-3 months, to see if I like it and if I can find enough work to live off (I'm an ESL teacher). So the plan is:

1) Arrive in Valencia
2) Find a place to live (I'm looking for a flatshare if possible but would also consider a short term let if anyone has details of inexpensive ones?)
3) Look for work
4)Register for NIE (what documents exactly do I need for this? Passport, rental contract...?)
5) Open non-resident bank account (which bank would you recommend?)
6) Start working (hopefully!)
7) Register as a resident if I've managed to find enough work (I have 3 months to do this, don't I?) For this, I need my passport, rental contract, employment contract....what about healthcare? Am I entitled to state healthcare if I'm working for an academy/multiple academies? 

Have I missed anything or am I doing things in the wrong order?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Clemmie00 said:


> I am moving to Spain in just over a month and wanted to make sure I know what I'm doing before I go.
> 
> I want to go for a 'trial period' of 2.5-3 months, to see if I like it and if I can find enough work to live off (I'm an ESL teacher). So the plan is:
> 
> ...


I think the order you have sounds like one possibility, although you could have been looking for jobs already so that you had something to come to. Now we're hitting August so I doubt if it's worth it, but you could try checking the ads in 
Ofertas de trabajo, Buscar trabajo, Bolsa de trabajo - InfoJobs
Here's one with a typical timetable, and salary
Oferta de empleo: profesor-nativo-y-o-bilingue-de-ingles en Valencia Y Provincia - Bolsa trabajo InfoJobs
and in
Welcome - TEFL.com

Also, here's some info about teaching in Valencia. It's from around 2008, but it's still relevant
Work Teaching English in Valencia, Spain

And look at the Teaching English in Spain thread if you haven't already.

It will all pick up in September anyway, so hopefully by going round the schools personally you'll be able to find something!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Clemmie00 said:


> I am moving to Spain in just over a month and wanted to make sure I know what I'm doing before I go.
> 
> I want to go for a 'trial period' of 2.5-3 months, to see if I like it and if I can find enough work to live off (I'm an ESL teacher). So the plan is:
> 
> ...


as Pesky says, that all seems like the right order

your #7
if you have an employment contract that will cover you for state healthcare - the employer will deal with the NI contributions

if you are working a few hours each for various academies then you might not/probably won't get an employment contract but will need to register as autónomo & pay self-employed NI - that will cover you for state healthcare too


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm not sure of the order, but to get a work contract you'll need a social security number and to get that you'll need the NIE. ooohhh it sound so easy lol!! The reality is quiet straight forward, but it usually involves lots of "toing and froing" ,so wear comfy shoes and stay calm. PHOTOCOPIES will be your key, so photocopy every document you have several times, passport.... I'm not sure what else they want, it changes from day to day, area to area....

To get a bank account, if memory serves is fairly simple, you just need a passport, some money to put in it and a bank statement from a previous bank.

Rent will require two months deposit up front, they may try for more, but negotiate as best you can, if you can pay it all up front then make sure you get a sizable discount - its a renters market, altho it will still be the holiday season!

Jo xxx


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm not sure of the order, but to get a work contract you'll need a social security number and to get that you'll need the NIE. ooohhh it sound so easy lol!! The reality is quiet straight forward, but it usually involves lots of "toing and froing" ,so wear comfy shoes and stay calm. PHOTOCOPIES will be your key, so photocopy every document you have several times, passport.... I'm not sure what else they want, it changes from day to day, area to area....
> 
> To get a bank account, if memory serves is fairly simple, you just need a passport, some money to put in it and a bank statement from a previous bank.
> 
> ...


If you don't have a Social Security number and you are given a contract, your employer has to apply for you. They just have to present a TA-1 (asignación de Número de la Seguridad Social) form together with a TA-2 (alta del trabajador por cuenta ajena) which is to register you as an employee with the social security.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

anles said:


> If you don't have a Social Security number and you are given a contract, your employer has to apply for you. They just have to present a TA-1 (asignación de Número de la Seguridad Social) form together with a TA-2 (alta del trabajador por cuenta ajena) which is to register you as an employee with the social security.


As usual in Spain, the rules change and vary. I was told by both my jobs, if I didnt have an SS number they wouldnt give me a contract or employ me. There was no option! But its Spain lol!!

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

All we needed to open a bank account was a passport and €50 to put in the account. Nothing else. We then had to get our NIE which the bank required but it was not necessary to have it to open the ccount. They even offered to get it for us. However, a note of caution, if you have a non-resident NIE some banks block the account after three months. As the NIE number stays with you for life when you transfer to a resident NIE you keep the number, the form changes (at the moment and in our region) from a white one to a green one. Good luck and as I always tell everyone who wants to move here, come here with a solid plan (which you seemm to have) and be prepared to change it 100% and you'll be ok. As Pesky said, you might start searching for job offers on-line now. There won't be much at the moment, it all kicks off in September. One of the parents I know, when I asked her the date the kids return to school, told me she didn't know. The schools here don't know either and won't know until a few days before they open. That's Spain.....


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

jojo said:


> As usual in Spain, the rules change and vary. I was told by both my jobs, if I didnt have an SS number they wouldnt give me a contract or employ me. There was no option! But its Spain lol!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I don't know who your employers were or why they told you this, but I can assure you that this form is valid at present, it's not a regional requirement so it doesn't vary from region to region. If you already have a social security number you have to provide that one but if you don't your employer presents this together with the TA-2. As you can see, at the bottom of the form there is a place where the employer has to fill in their details when applying on behalf of the employee. 
http://www.seg-social.es/prdi00/groups/public/documents/binario/365.pdf


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

*Documentation*

Some good advice! If you want a foretaste of what is to come , have a look at this.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Make sure you have a current EHIC card for health cover during the period before you become resident.

You can open a non-resident account with just a passport at some banks. Once you have done this, buy euros using a specialist foreign exchange company like HIFX to get the best exchange rate. The money will be in your new account within a couple of days.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Calas felices said:


> Some good advice! If you want a foretaste of what is to come , have a look at this.
> 
> 036, de Juan Fernando Andrés Parrilla y Esteban Roel García Vázquez - YouTube


This hilarious but has been posted many times. When I posted it, one of the mods (I never forgave her for being so ruthless - I told her, next time you put Ruth away remember where you put her) deleted it. You might go the same way, so don't take offence. Xabi - I dare you....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

anles said:


> I don't know who your employers were or why they told you this, but I can assure you that this form is valid at present, it's not a regional requirement so it doesn't vary from region to region. If you already have a social security number you have to provide that one but if you don't your employer presents this together with the TA-2. As you can see, at the bottom of the form there is a place where the employer has to fill in their details when applying on behalf of the employee.
> http://www.seg-social.es/prdi00/groups/public/documents/binario/365.pdf



Both were large holiday companies, one spanish and one English. Funnily enough I had a friend who said exactly the same as you at the time. I told the HR person at the first company and they simply said, "nonsense, no SS number, no contract and no job" That was on the Monday, they gave me til Thursday to get it (No easy feat either!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)and if I didnt get it, they would withdraw the job offer - end of! The second company said basically the same, but of course I had an SS number by then. But they made it very clear that part of the reason I got the job was because I had one and wouldnt issue me with a contract til they'd "photocopied" it lol!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

jojo said:


> I'm not sure of the order, but to get a work contract you'll need a social security number and to get that you'll need the NIE. ooohhh it sound so easy lol!! The reality is quiet straight forward, but it usually involves lots of "toing and froing" ,so wear comfy shoes and stay calm. PHOTOCOPIES will be your key, so photocopy every document you have several times, passport.... I'm not sure what else they want, it changes from day to day, area to area....
> 
> To get a bank account, if memory serves is fairly simple, you just need a passport, some money to put in it and a bank statement from a previous bank.
> 
> ...


OK, so I can get the NIE and then apply for the social security number? Would I be able to do this on the same day or is it a more drawn out process? 

It seems like people renting out rooms only require one month's deposit in most cases. I was thinking of living with Spanish people, as the main reason for going over there is to improve my Spanish.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Clemmie00 said:


> OK, so I can get the NIE and then apply for the social security number? Would I be able to do this on the same day or is it a more drawn out process?
> 
> It seems like people renting out rooms only require one month's deposit in most cases. I was thinking of living with Spanish people, as the main reason for going over there is to improve my Spanish.



Its different in every area. It wasnt easy in Benalmadena! NIE had to be got after waiting three weeks for an appointment (in that area you cant just stroll in and get one) - even once you have the appointment you have to then go to the bank with the paperwork, pay and then go back to the office with proof of payment - you masybe lucky and have an english speaking person there who will help!!??. The SS number is obtained from the INEM office (called something else now but essentially its the employment office) They want a photocopy of the shirt from your back!!!!!!! See that clip posted - thats kinda what its like lol!!!!! I had to go there three times with various things required (I cant remember what - just take everything and photocopy it, cos they wont photocopy for you!). In the end I stood in the middle of the room and had a tantrum - in English, shouting and refusing to leave. Eventually someone snatched the paperwork from my hand, pushed a button on their PC and printed out my SS number!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Calas felices said:


> Some good advice! If you want a foretaste of what is to come , have a look at this.
> 
> 036, de Juan Fernando Andrés Parrilla y Esteban Roel García Vázquez - YouTube


YEP, thats them lol!!!

:Cry:

Jo xxx


----------



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

And what happens if you're refused residency or they deem your documents unacceptable or incomplete? Do you have to leave the country?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Clemmie00 said:


> And what happens if you're refused residency or they deem your documents unacceptable or incomplete? Do you have to leave the country?


 No, but you'll be pretty stuck without a valid NIE number and no health insurance. You'd have to risk getting a cash in hand job (even if there were any????!) - which the authorities are cracking down on. We had a young lady on here a week or so ago, who'd been caught http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...67-working-without-contract-being-caught.html. I guess your only option if you havent got the right paperwork is to go autonomo. that would cost you 250€ a month, but your healthcover would be covered, but even then you'd have to produce something to show that you have an income

Jo xxx


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Shame you are not heading in my direction!!! The language school we work for needs a young native speaker on a full time basis in october, they will need to have a car though


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

anles said:


> I don't know who your employers were or why they told you this, but I can assure you that this form is valid at present, it's not a regional requirement so it doesn't vary from region to region. If you already have a social security number you have to provide that one but if you don't your employer presents this together with the TA-2. As you can see, at the bottom of the form there is a place where the employer has to fill in their details when applying on behalf of the employee.
> http://www.seg-social.es/prdi00/groups/public/documents/binario/365.pdf


clearly jojo's first employer wasn't prepared to do that.............

we all know that just because it's meant to be done a certain way, it doesn't mean it _is_ 

as jojo says.............this is Spain!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Clemmie00 said:


> And what happens if you're refused residency or they deem your documents unacceptable or incomplete? Do you have to leave the country?


The legislation about giving details of your own economy is new (April this year, and not widely announced) so the officials themselves and us as members of the forum don't really know a lot about the procedure, but I certainly haven't heard of deportations for example. I don't think they'd want to go down that road anyway as, even though it seems that what they are doing is not illegal, I think any more moves would upset the eu reciprocal agreements too much. Sooo what happens? I suppose you leave, or you stay in the country illegally...:confused2:


----------



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> The legislation about giving details of your own economy is new (April this year, and not widely announced) so the officials themselves and us as members of the forum don't really know a lot about the procedure, but I certainly haven't heard of deportations for example. I don't think they'd want to go down that road anyway as, even though it seems that what they are doing is not illegal, I think any more moves would upset the eu reciprocal agreements too much. Sooo what happens? I suppose you leave, or you stay in the country illegally...:confused2:


So imagine this scenario. I go there on the 12th September and don't find work, but still want to stay until Christmas to learn Spanish etc. Officially, I'm supposed to register after 90 days but no way am I going to do that for the sake of an extra few weeks and besides, I don't have an income. So I end up staying, say, 110 days instead of 90. Is anyone going to be bothered by this at the airport? What if I need hospital treatment during that time? Would they check how long I'd been in the country? Would my travel insurance cover it? 

I've lived in Spain and other countries for up to 6 months without registering (didn't realise I needed to) and have never had a problem before, but it seems like the Spanish authorities are taking everything very seriously now.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Nobody knows yet, because nobody will have been here more than 90 days under the new conditions. The change in the rules only came in at the beginning of July.

I can't imagine anyone checking on the way out. As for what happens if you need healthcare, whether your EHIC would cover you after 3 months is still an unknown. If you have travel insurance there wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Clemmie00 said:


> So imagine this scenario. I go there on the 12th September and don't find work, but still want to stay until Christmas to learn Spanish etc. Officially, I'm supposed to register after 90 days but no way am I going to do that for the sake of an extra few weeks and besides, I don't have an income. So I end up staying, say, 110 days instead of 90. Is anyone going to be bothered by this at the airport? What if I need hospital treatment during that time? Would they check how long I'd been in the country? Would my travel insurance cover it?
> 
> I've lived in Spain and other countries for up to 6 months without registering (didn't realise I needed to) and have never had a problem before, but it seems like the Spanish authorities are taking everything very seriously now.


I have no idea, but I'd like to know, so if anyone can give us the headsup??
And you're right, in theory at least the Spanish authorities are tightening up. I don't know how successful they'll be putting the new measures in place though.

BTW You wouldn't be at any disadvantage by registering. I just mention it as you say "but no way am I going to do that for a few extra weeks" as if were going to inconvenience you in some way...


----------



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I have no idea, but I'd like to know, so if anyone can give us the headsup??
> And you're right, in theory at least the Spanish authorities are tightening up. I don't know how successful they'll be putting the new measures in place though.
> 
> BTW You wouldn't be at any disadvantage by registering. I just mention it as you say "but no way am I going to do that for a few extra weeks" as if were going to inconvenience you in some way...


What I mean is, if I didn't have work and wasn't paying autonomo, I wouldn't qualify for residency anyway, so surely all I'd be doing would be wasting time and drawing attention to myself?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

They can't expel you unless you represent a security or I think health risk. If they do expel you they have to give you a reason and the means to appeal. All this means you need to be a very bad boy to be kicked out.

Now they can fine you. Somebody posted the fine a while back. But even this isn't likely.

Different countries have different requirements for residency. 

The point is to dissuade people who might be a drain on the country from showing up.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Clemmie00 said:


> What I mean is, if I didn't have work and wasn't paying autonomo, I wouldn't qualify for residency anyway, so surely all I'd be doing would be wasting time and drawing attention to myself?


If you needed healthcare?? A visit to a doctor? A serious illness? An accident??? If you manage to find a bit of work "on the black" (no contract) and get caught, as I've pointed out before, you'd face fines. If you dont work and you dont have any income, then you'd be made homeless. spain doesnt have a social security system in place for those who havent paid into their system. They wont care, house you or give you a cent!

So yes, you could stay there. As far as I know they wouldnt track you down and deport you. Go over and see whats what and if after three months it doesnt work then return to the UK, but you've gotta try it while you've got no commitments or depentants

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Clemmie00 said:


> What I mean is, if I didn't have work and wasn't paying autonomo, I wouldn't qualify for residency anyway, so surely all I'd be doing would be wasting time and drawing attention to myself?


Ahh, possibly. 
So what's the deal if your're from the EU and you're a language student ie not at a state recognised university or school?


----------



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

jojo said:


> If you needed healthcare?? A visit to a doctor? A serious illness? An accident??? If you manage to find a bit of work "on the black" (no contract) and get caught, as I've pointed out before, you'd face fines. If you dont work and you dont have any income, then you'd be made homeless. spain doesnt have a social security system in place for those who havent paid into their system. They wont care, house you or give you a cent!
> 
> So yes, you could stay there. As far as I know they wouldnt track you down and deport you. Go over and see whats what and if after three months it doesnt work then return to the UK, but you've gotta try it while you've got no commitments or depentants
> 
> Jo xxx


Jo, with all due respect, your posts are always so dramatic. Did you read my post?

I didn't mention anything about working in the black, nor anything about not having an income. I'm well aware that Spain doesn't have a social security system in place for recently arrived guiris. I should have more than enough savings to stay in Spain and not work until at least Christmas and I will also have a paycheck coming in in October for work I've done here. If it really does all go tetas up, then the worst case scenario is I pack up and leave and lose the deposit on my room. I'm going over with one big suitcase, I don't need to worry about shipping my belongings or anything like that. This move is not intended to be long term - even if I find work, I have no intention of staying past next May or June. My main aim is to improve my Spanish - working as a teacher would make it a whole lot easier because I wouldn't have to dip into my savings. I have absolutely no intention of moving to Spain for life with the country in the state that it's in. 

As I said, I intend to look for work when I arrive. If I don't find any after giving it a good go, I'm happy to stay until Christmas and improve my Spanish, but my flights home are already booked and this means that unless I changed them (which I could do, but not keen on wasting that money) that I'd be staying a little bit longer than the 90 days. Is this likely to be a problem? That's all I'm asking. I'm well aware that the EHIC might not be accepted (but would they even check?), so I asked if anyone knew whether travel insurance would cover medical treatment for those extra couple of weeks. Chances are, I'd be back in the UK at least once during that time, so the 90 days should reset, but I'm just trying to cover all my bases. 

I've never taken a penny in benefits from the UK and I don't intend to take any from Spain. I'm not interested in screwing over the system, I just want to work in a job the Spanish are NOT qualified to do, pay taxes and CONTRIBUTE to the economy. I think it's a real shame that they insist on making it so difficult.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't know all the details of this - hopefully someone else knows more - but if you have been paying NI in the UK for sometime, I think you can fill in a form (S1 or 2 ???) from DWP which gives you healthcare. 

You should check the terms of your specific travel insurance policy as most do not cover you if you are working, and in any case, it doesn't usually cover you for any treatment the insurer does not deem "emergency" - they would expect your EHIC to cover it.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Clemmie00 said:


> Jo, with all due respect, your posts are always so dramatic. Did you read my post?
> 
> I didn't mention anything about working in the black, nor anything about not having an income. I'm well aware that Spain doesn't have a social security system in place for recently arrived guiris. I should have more than enough savings to stay in Spain and not work until at least Christmas and I will also have a paycheck coming in in October for work I've done here. If it really does all go tetas up, then the worst case scenario is I pack up and leave and lose the deposit on my room. I'm going over with one big suitcase, I don't need to worry about shipping my belongings or anything like that. This move is not intended to be long term - even if I find work, I have no intention of staying past next May or June. My main aim is to improve my Spanish - working as a teacher would make it a whole lot easier because I wouldn't have to dip into my savings. I have absolutely no intention of moving to Spain for life with the country in the state that it's in.
> 
> ...




Yes, Jo read your post. You asked the possible outcome of a given scenario and jo responded accordingly.

At no point did she accuse you of intending to work on the black -she merely pointed out the possibilities of how you could continue to live in Spain, if you were unable to meet the residency requirements - that being exactly the information you requested.


----------



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

brocher said:


> I don't know all the details of this - hopefully someone else knows more - but if you have been paying NI in the UK for sometime, I think you can fill in a form (S1 or 2 ???) from DWP which gives you healthcare.
> 
> You should check the terms of your specific travel insurance policy as most do not cover you if you are working, and in any case, it doesn't usually cover you for any treatment the insurer does not deem "emergency" - they would expect your EHIC to cover it.


Thanks, I'll look into it.

If I do return to the UK for a few days (friend is getting married) and go back to Spain, I'm assuming the 90 says would reset and I'd be entitled to use my EHIC right up until Christmas?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I was reading about the new residency requirements and I cannot for the life of me see how they can be enforced.

Similar requirements have been in place in many EU states for years. But although I registered for permanent residency when we arrived in Prague, three years later Sandra had done nothing to make herself 'official'. As she was under the UK retirement age she didn't qualify for reciprocal free health care so remained 'under the radar'.

If someone arrives and doesn't apply for residency/NIE/padron, how are they going to be detected? Will there be a Spanish equivalent of the UK 'sus' laws where a policeman will think 'Ah...there's a guiri...I must check for papers'?

Will people be grilled on arrival at airports? I doubt it. As for land border crossings, when we drove from Prague to Andalucia we passed through four national borders without being stopped and asked to produce documents, even though we had an enormous dog in the back of our LR.

The only way these measures could be made to work efficiently would be by instituting some kind of visa system....you would have to apply before entering the country. Imagine the bureaucracy and staff needed for that.

Another way would of course be to scrap the Single European Act which allows for free movement of people, money and goods within the EU and the way things are going I wouldn't be surprised to see it drastically modified if not done away with altogether.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> This hilarious but has been posted many times. When I posted it, one of the mods (I never forgave her for being so ruthless - I told her, next time you put Ruth away remember where you put her) deleted it. You might go the same way, so don't take offence. Xabi - I dare you....


I only deleted it cos it had been posted about 3 times in as many days..................


I've left it this time - don't push me over the edge though


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I was reading about the new residency requirements and I cannot for the life of me see how they can be enforced.
> 
> Similar requirements have been in place in many EU states for years. But although I registered for permanent residency when we arrived in Prague, three years later Sandra had done nothing to make herself 'official'. As she was under the UK retirement age she didn't qualify for reciprocal free health care so remained 'under the radar'.
> 
> ...


I doubt they'd go looking for you without reason

but I'm sure the time will come when you can't sneeze without a resident cert - there are lot (& I mean a *lot*) of people in my area who have been here years who have just registered cos someone in authority somewhere demanded to see their green paper.............

friends of mine _did_ just register - they've been here several years


the Guardia knocked on their door last week demanding to see various papers & wanting to know why they hadn't registered previously


----------



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> I was reading about the new residency requirements and I cannot for the life of me see how they can be enforced.
> 
> Similar requirements have been in place in many EU states for years. But although I registered for permanent residency when we arrived in Prague, three years later Sandra had done nothing to make herself 'official'. As she was under the UK retirement age she didn't qualify for reciprocal free health care so remained 'under the radar'.
> 
> ...


Yeah...my question would be, 'how can they prove you've been in Spain for 90 days straight'? You can cross land borders to Portugal, France etc, even drive all the way across Europe without it being registered that you ever left Spain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Clemmie00 said:


> Yeah...my question would be, 'how can they prove you've been in Spain for 90 days straight'? You can cross land borders to Portugal, France etc, even drive all the way across Europe without it being registered that you ever left Spain.


one thing about Spain............. you're pretty much guilty until you prove that you're innocent

if they suspect that you've overstayed, the onus is on you to prove that you haven't


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Clemmie00 said:


> Yeah...my question would be, 'how can they prove you've been in Spain for 90 days straight'? You can cross land borders to Portugal, France etc, even drive all the way across Europe without it being registered that you ever left Spain.


 The point is, if you need to work to survive, if you need healthcare, then you need a job with a contract regardless of the rules. If you havent got residencia and a valid NIE, then you wont be able to avail yourself of many things that require them. Otherwise you just become a nobody who bums around in Spain and cant have any healthcare, who gets bits and pieces of cash in hand work. Dont forget, even the EHIC only covers you for emergencies, on going treatment isnt covered. Break your leg and yes, it covers you for the initial xray and plaster cast, but it doesnt cover you to take the cast off or any follow up treatment - I KNOW THAT FOR A FACT!!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> one thing about Spain............. you're pretty much guilty until you prove that you're innocent
> 
> if they suspect that you've overstayed, the onus is on you to prove that you haven't


Yes, I agree with this. It's up to you to check if you've got a driving fine for example, you can't say you weren't notified, or that it got lost in the post - you are supposed to check online that there are no fines due to be paid (although my husband was not fined when the fine was sent to the wrong address, so I suppose, once again it depends)

However, it's not that anybody's trying to put the fear of God into you. If, and it's an if, anything should happen the only thing they'd probably want would be the paying of a fine. Normally officials are surprisingly courteous too, and aren't interested in making you feel bad or small, they just want to issue the fine.

As for mrypg9s point, I too wonder how exactly they'll be checking up and I suppose a lot of it will be done when you go to get registered after 90 days - they may ask for plane tickets or smth like that. So if you don't go??? Well you won't be registered, you won't be legal and won't have healthcare etc.

Finally, Jojo may have come across as a bit dramatic, but she DID have an accident, and there were other health issues in the family and in the beginning she wasn't sure if she was covered or not, so probably her post was based on her own experiences.


----------



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

jojo said:


> The point is, if you need to work to survive, if you need healthcare, then you need a job with a contract regardless of the rules. If you havent got residencia and a valid NIE, then you wont be able to avail yourself of many things that require them. Otherwise you just become a nobody who bums around in Spain and cant have any healthcare, who gets bits and pieces of cash in hand work. Dont forget, even the EHIC only covers you for emergencies, on going treatment isnt covered. Break your leg and yes, it covers you for the initial xray and plaster cast, but it doesnt cover you to take the cast off or any follow up treatment - I KNOW THAT FOR A FACT!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes, I get that, which is why I'm not interested in bumming around Spain doing cash in hand work. I'm only asking about a possible brief period (2 weeks max) after my 90 days are up and I'm still in Spain studying Spanish. At this stage, it's all hypothetical. All assuming I DON'T find work (I'm hoping I will) and decide to just cut my losses and use it as a holiday. 

I assume that if I leave Spain by plane and come back, my passport will be registered in the system as leaving and then returning? If I ended up not going back to the UK and only going to say, France or Portugal by land, would things like receipts of stuff we bought there (food, drinks, hotel) suffice to convince the officials we left and came back? I'm just confused about how you can prove you went outside Spain when you can enter all the neighbouring countries without a passport.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Clemmie00 said:


> Yes, I get that, which is why I'm not interested in bumming around Spain doing cash in hand work. I'm only asking about a possible brief period (2 weeks max) after my 90 days are up and I'm still in Spain studying Spanish. At this stage, it's all hypothetical. All assuming I DON'T find work (I'm hoping I will) and decide to just cut my losses and use it as a holiday.
> 
> I assume that if I leave Spain by plane and come back, my passport will be registered in the system as leaving and then returning? If I ended up not going back to the UK and only going to say, France or Portugal by land, would things like receipts of stuff we bought there (food, drinks, hotel) suffice to convince the officials we left and came back? I'm just confused about how you can prove you went outside Spain when you can enter all the neighbouring countries without a passport.


I think you're reading too much into this, But first of all, you need a passport to enter the neighbouring countries - even Gibraltar!

You can do any of those things, come and go as you please, but you cant be an official Spanish resident or have the benefit of Spanish healthcare unless you have contracted work or are an autonomo. When you apply and get your first NIE, it is valid for 3 months. To renew it you need to prove you have an income and proof of healthcare. Then you will receive official residencia

Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Clemmie00, Good to see you have an "exit strategy" if thing go badly.

I know of one Spanish family, who are looking for a native English speaker to teach their children English and at the same time learn Spanish and it would be a "live in" job(room and food provided).

Of course, this type of job comes with it's own set of pitfalls, on call all the time, house rules, keeping both the kids AND the parents happy,etc., etc., etc.

This particular job, I wouldn't reccomend,as the location is quite far inland, but look at that type of position as an option


----------



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, I agree with this. It's up to you to check if you've got a driving fine for example, you can't say you weren't notified, or that it got lost in the post - you are supposed to check online that there are no fines due to be paid (although my husband was not fined when the fine was sent to the wrong address, so I suppose, once again it depends)
> 
> However, it's not that anybody's trying to put the fear of God into you. If, and it's an if, anything should happen the only thing they'd probably want would be the paying of a fine. Normally officials are surprisingly courteous too, and aren't interested in making you feel bad or small, they just want to issue the fine.
> 
> ...


Yeah I get that but IMO, there's no need to accuse everyone who ever posts here of wanting to work in the black or live in Spain illegally. I've made it very clear that that's not at all what I'm planning to do. All I asked was whether it was likely to be an issue to stay an extra few days, NOT working, or I needed to leave Spain and return. There is no need to repeat the same warnings again and again and again. It's extremely offputting and not very fair, IMO. I'm definitely not someone with their head in the clouds who thinks all their problems with be solved by moving to Spain. I've lived in Spain before. I speak Spanish. I totally accept that I may not find a job there and even I do, it's going to be temporary. I'm just trying to make sure that I understand every last detail about what I need to do before I go.


----------



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

jojo said:


> I think you're reading too much into this, But first of all, you need a passport to enter the neighbouring countries - even Gibraltar!
> 
> You can do any of those things, come and go as you please, but you cant be an official Spanish resident or have the benefit of Spanish healthcare unless you have contracted work or are an autonomo. When you apply and get your first NIE, it is valid for 3 months. To renew it you need to prove you have an income and proof of healthcare. Then you will receive official residencia
> 
> Jo xxx


I think you missed my point. I'm talking about the 90 days as a tourist. If you leave Spain and go back, there's no problem staying another 90 days as a tourist, as long as you're not working. If I went back to London, my passport would be registered as leaving Spain and returning again - proof that I did indeed leave. 

You might 'need' a passport to go to the neighbouring countries, but only a handful of times in my life have I been asked to show my ID within the Schengen zone. And even on those occasions, it was only a quick police check, with nothing being registered in any system. Last time I lived in Spain, I crossed the border to Portugal and France on numerous occasions, but to anyone who checked, it would look like I never left Spain because my passport was never registered anywhere.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

jojo said:


> Dont forget, even the EHIC only covers you for emergencies, on going treatment isnt covered. Break your leg and yes, it covers you for the initial xray and plaster cast, but it doesnt cover you to take the cast off or any follow up treatment - I KNOW THAT FOR A FACT!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Actually I know different facts about this, so I'm assuming it depends on area.

When I was in hospital with a broken leg early last year, I met another English woman in the next ward (we walked up and down the hallway together on our crutches for company and someone to talk to). We left the hospital on the same day.
She had only an EHIC and was concerned that she wouldn't get follow up treatment.
But when I went for my follow up appointments at 6 weeks and at three months, she was there as well.
In fact, her doctor had told her not to worry about overstaying her visit as it was more important for her to complete her treatment here than travel back to England without getting x-rays to check out all was ok.
It seems that the hospital admin staff were more than happy to allow all the treatment she needed, as long as it was being paid for via the EHIC.

So I would say it very much depends on the hospital and who is doing the accounting on that particular day.


----------

